# INTEL My WiFi Technology: Adapter not found



## CSEKING (Jun 25, 2013)

PC: Sony Vaio C series, Model VPCCB45FN, ram 4gb, harddisk 1TB, Win7. 
when I opened *Device Manager* the Info provided there is:
Network Adapters Installed and enabled: *Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller(NDIS6.20)*
under _Other Devices_ : There is '!' Sign on _Network Controller_. 
Please Please help me!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Open the Device Manager 
Right Click on the Device in question 
Properties 
Details Tab 

In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID 
In Vista and Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID

copy and paste in your next reply


----------



## CSEKING (Jun 25, 2013)

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0032&SUBSYS_E044105B&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0032&SUBSYS_E044105B
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0032&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0032&CC_0280


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok here is a direct download. copy and paste in browser


global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Driver/Wireless%20LAN/Wireless%20LAN_Atheros_9.2.0.439_W7x86W7x64_A.zip?acerid=634601180335904424Step1=NotebookStep2=AspireStep3=Aspire%205342OS=702LC=enBC=AcerSC=AAP_6


----------



## CSEKING (Jun 25, 2013)

okay. Thank you, I have downloaded and installed them. Now there is no *'!'* sign on the _Network Adapters_ in the Device manager and it is displaying some drivers. But now, I'm experiencing new problems over here.

1.After Installation and restart, the Intel wireless troubleshooter is still displaying this popup on startup *"The wireless network driver is not installed in the system"*.
2. There is *'!'* sign on _Generic Bluetooth Adapte_r under_ Bluetooth Radios._ I have pasted below the details of the properties of that device as u mentioned above 
USB\VID_0489&PID_E036&REV_0001
USB\VID_0489&PID_E036

Help Please!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Have you been to sony support site and get the drivers from their? drivers should be here for wifi and blue tooth. Support for VPCCB45FN : C Series : VAIO™ Notebook : Sony Asia Pacific


----------

